# BD Compactor Ski poles



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't know if you bc guys have scene these. Poles that compact down to 16". Not sure if this is better than what has been the gold standard of the BD Expedition poles. Seems like they could be a little messy. Still, they are more compact than the Expeditions. Any thoughts?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

those do look pretty sweet. i'd say that there is probably some risk of the cable fraying/breaking over time, so i doubt they're as durable as the expeds. - only time will tell. seeing as its the BC it'd be nice if they offered repair cables.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Id love to try them, would be nice to just throw my poles inside my pack giving me an extra set of straps to work with...


----------

